# Embassy Demonstration



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Did the US Embassy give warning of the demonstration or was yesterdays event a flash mob?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Checked the US Embassy site and it's not showing anything..
I'm not even seeing anything on local online news sites either. Must have been very minor.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well from what I seen on TV yesterday it did not look minor. Guess it was an impromptu demonstration.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Well from what I seen on TV yesterday it did not look minor. Guess it was an impromptu demonstration.


Strange, I still have not seen anything in the online newspapers. The vast majority of demonstrators here and especially against the US, are actually paid to show up and participate and usually have little or no interest or understanding in what is going on or the politics behind it. They are for the most part extremely poor and just need the money.
Whatever it is or was for, protesting has little or no effect except to disrupt some operations in the embassy and cause traffic to back up on Roxas Blvd.


----------

